# Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.

Die Gewinner im Oktober waren erfahrt im Dezembermagazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)


Alle anderen können sich jetzt hier wieder für den Dezember bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## höcht (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

muhaha 1. ich fisch an der Donau bei Deggendorf auf Schied, Zander und Hecht und an unseren Vereinsweihern auf Hecht und Zander


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So ganz vorn dabei dat gibt ein paar wobbler zum testen am Rhein-Herne-Kanal am Rhein und verschiedene Seen! Es geht auf Hecht Zander Barsch und Rapfen! Also her mit den dingern!#6


----------



## höcht (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Du thomas noch ne frage: im maganzien stehn immer noch die oktober gewinner, wann wird da akktualisiert?


----------



## jkc (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Alles klar, hab ja scho viel von den Teilen gehört und gelesen.
Allerdings habe ich noch nie so ein Teil gesehen, oder gar an der Rute gehabt!
Ich fische in erster linie an der Ruhr auf Hecht.


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wie schon im Vormonat bewerbe ich mich zum Testfischen der Wobbler. Befischt werden verschiedene Baggerseen und und der Main im Raum Bamberg. Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander und Rapfen.

Ein Testbericht ist selbstverständlich!

Martin


----------



## Barschangler (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo ich möchte mich auch bewerben um die wobbler zu testen! fische im rhein und nebengewässer:vik:#t


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

auch ich würde gern diese wobbler fischen...
bin auf dem großen plöner see, dem ratzeburger see sowie einigen guten vereinsseen aktiv...
würde mich freuen einer der glücklichen zu sein...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Also dann, nächster Versuch....
Einsatz Zeit: Juni bis November.
Einsatz Ort: Ein super Hecht Gewässer in Holland.
Einsatz Methode: Langsames Schleppen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*



> Du thomas noch ne frage: im maganzien stehn immer noch die oktober gewinner, wann wird da akktualisiert?


Mit erscheinen des Dezembermagazines morgen)


----------



## Kaljan (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

und ich bin auch wieder dabei :q

Zielfische wären dann barsch, hecht und zander. 
Gewässer wären teiche, langsam fließende gewässer und natürlich auch seen. 
die wobbler werden dann ganz jährig getestet ! 

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

"Ich auch haben will"

Tetsgewässer währen bei mir diverse Wettern(ähnl. Polder in Holland)

MfG
Peter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

bald geht die mefoschleppzeit in mc pom los vielleicht klappt es bis dahin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

tag herr pedersen


----------



## Jschleusi (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch wieder für diese Testaktion.

Da jetzt aber ersteinmal Winter wird und diverse Schonzeiten anstehen, werden die Wobbler wohl noch etwas auf ihren Einsatz warten müssen 

Fischen werde ich damit in einigen Baggerseen der Umgebung sowie in Oker und Mittellandkanal sooft es die Zeit zulässt. Zielfische werden sein Hecht, Barsch und Zander.


----------



## mauser (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

HI,
ich fische am Rhein und div. Seen, bin min. 2x pro Woche unterwegs. Meine " Jagd" bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Raubfische ( Hecht, Zander, Wels, Barsch):vik:
Ich würde mich über ein Paket freuen.
Viele Grüsse mauser


----------



## Mendener (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich auch :vik:

Ich fische in zwei Baggerseen ... ein ziemlich flacher (bis 1,80m) und der zweite geht gut auf 18m runter ... natürlich auf Hecht :vik:


----------



## flori66 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler auch gern testen, da ich bisher noch keinen Erfolg mit Wobbler hatte, will ich nun auch mal in den genuss kommen.
Ich will sie bei uns im Hafen testen, da dort große zander und Hechte sind.


----------



## seahavk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würd die Teile auch gern auf der Müritz auf Hecht; Barsch und Zander testen.

Gruß Seahavk#h


----------



## jottweebee (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Stehe als Tester zur Verfügung

Jürgen


----------



## welsman (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

HAllo!
So ich bewerbe mich dann auch nochmal!
Wo?An den Seen und Poldern in der Niederlande,Rhein,Sech-seen-Platte...eigentlich überall wo ich gerade in der Nähe bin.

Wannas ganze Jahr über.In den Niederlanden fast jedes Wochenende und in Deutschland mind. 4mal im Monat.Zum testen hab ich also genug Zeit!

Zielfisch?Hecht und dann Zander doch wenn sich was anderes an den Wobblern vergreift .hab ich da auch nix gegen.

Mfg. Felix!


----------



## H2Ofreund (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich bin diesen Monat wieder mit dabei.
Mein Testgebiet währe der Schweriner See auf Hecht und eventuell Barsch.
Wann: Frühjahr bis Herbst...


----------



## hardenberg (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

...dann will ich`s auch mal probieren.
Würde die Wobbler in diversen Seen in Mecklenburg und Brandenburg verwenden. Speziell auf Hecht.#6


----------



## Master Hecht (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

so dann ich auch mal, ich möchte die wobbler bei uns anner ems und an unseren Vereinsteichen testen, ich würde damit auf hecht barsch döbel und rapfen gehen.


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuche auch mein GlücK:

Ich fische am Schwarzen Regen.
Raubfische: Aitel, Hecht, Schied, Bachforelle

In den inneren Bodden würden die Wobbler auch zum Test kommen, nämlich in den Oster- Pfingst- und Sommerferien: Zielfische: Barsch Hecht Zander.


----------



## fritte (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auf ein Neues!!!! 
Bei mir würden sie auch hauptsächlich auf den Hecht eingestezt werden, mein Gewässer wäre die Ruhr und der Reihn Herne Kanal sowie einige kleinere Seen in der Umgebung.
Bis jetzt habe ich schon einige schöne Hechte dieses Jahr mein eigen nennen dürfen.
Vorallem fände ich es aber mal sehr interessant diese art zu probieren.
Vorallem der Belly Dancer ist sehr interessant.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo

Die Wobbler sehen sehr vielversprechend aus besonders der Big Fish.
Ich angle in den verschiedensten Gewässern wie Mulde,Saale und umliegende Seen in Sa-Anhalt ,bevorzugt um diese Jahreszeit ist der Hecht,Barsch und Zander.
Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ich mal diese Wobler testen könnte und meine Fangergebnisse zu berichten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Meine beforzugten Gewässer beherben gute Zander und Hechte,von Barschen in guten Grössen weiss ich auch!
Ich befische flache Gräben genauso wie den Elbstrom und Seen
in verschiedenen Ausmaßen


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann Bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder:vik:

Meine Gewässer sind Die Iyssel, der Rhein,die Ruhr und die Seen und Kanäle in NRW!!!

Zielfisch:Zander,Wels,Hecht,Barsch,Forelle,Rapfen usw.

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle#h


----------



## mainfischer06 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Halloich möchte mich gerne zum Testen eines dieser schönen Wobbler bewerben, mit dem ich im Main versuchen würde Hecht oder Zander zu kriegen.Tschüß


----------



## Buko74 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

sehr gerne würde ich diese Wobbler testen.
Hauptgewässer wäre der Rhein bei Krefeld. An meiner favorisierten Stelle gibts alles von starker Strömung, Buhnenfeld bis ruhigen Seitenarm. Also die Herausforderung und das ideale Testrevier für die Wobbler.
Zusätzlich gehts noch diverse Male nach Holland, hier können die Wobbler zeigen, wie sie große Hecht betören können.

Also denn!


----------



## Lackel (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ja, das wäre das Richtige für mich da ich die gleiche Ruhrstrecke wie Peter befische.
Vielleicht ist mir das Glück ja hold.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Andreas Karl (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne im Winter an den Maasplaatsen bei Roermond noch ein paar Zander fangen. Ich habe es allerdings noch nie mit einem Wobbler versucht und wäre sehr neugierig auf diese Fangmethode.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sandmann-amkb (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, 
ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne Testen! Der Einsatz wäre in einem Vereinssee auf Hecht, in einer Eifeltalsperre auch auf Hecht/Forelle und in div. Rheinhäfen auf Hecht, Waller und Zander. Würde mich freuen mal etwas testen zu dürfen!
Ich fische regelmäßig mit Wobblern und Jerks auf Raubfischen in d.o.g. Gewässern!

Bis dann Ingo


----------



## FPB (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin,

ich würde die wobbler in elbe, saale und mulde sowie in verschiedenen vereinsgewässern testen können
hecht zander und barsch freuen sich doch immer über was neues. so wie ich.

gruß
frank


----------



## peterws (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Will die Wobbler auch haben!:k

Werde damit Zander und Hecht im Rhein bei Köln nachstellen und den Lac Bütgenbach (Belgien) unsicher machen, bzw. die Hechte verschrecken.#t


----------



## Grizu (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,
ich fische hauptsächlich an der Blies und unseren 2 Vereinsweihern mit sehr gutem Hechtbestand. Hier bin ich min. 2x pro Woche mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Hinzu kommen noch 3-5 Saar-Besuche pro Monat. Von September - Anfang Februar gilt mein Interesse ausschließlich unseren Räubern (Hecht, Zander, Barsch)
Da ich Fangbuch führe wäre ein abschließender Testbericht sicher kein Problem...

Ich, bzw.unsere saarländischen Räuber, würden uns über ein Paket freuen.:q

MfG, Grizu


----------



## ae71 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo, ich würde auch gerne die wobbler haben!
ich befische den rhein und die altwasserarme, genauso befische ich unterschiedliche seen, von klein bis gross!  in den bächen würde ich es damit auch probieren. habe viele möglichkeiten die wobbler zu testen! sogar in frankreich!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Captainsparky (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch wieder für diese Testaktion. 

Ich habe wieder vor an der Lahn & Wied hier in Deutschland zu beangeln und die Wobblern zu Testen.  Ich habe auch eine Moeglichkeit ueber Weihnachten, an der Nene & Welland in England alle Wobblern zu probieren.  Dort gibts wirklich schoene Hecht, Barsche & Zander zu fangen!

ich bin bereit!


----------



## Jochen83 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würd dann auch mal gern mein Glück versuchen.
Ich bin eigentl. sehr unerfahren was das angeln auf Raubfisch angeht. Wenn es klappen würde, würde ich es gern auf Hecht und Barsch bei uns an der Sieg versuchen sowie unseren Vereinsee mal beangeln. 

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Friedfischschreck (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Jo ich würde aich gerne die Wobbler gewinnen.

Testgewässer: Baggersee und Main
Zielfischart: Zander, Hecht und Barsch
Zeitpunkt: Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst und Winter (also das ganze Jahr)

P.s. Falls ich gewinne, springt für euch ein rießen Testbericht raus. Versprochen #6


----------



## Lahnsitzer (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wer will sie nicht, ich natürlich auch!?

Einsatzgebiete wären unter anderen die Lahn zwischen Laurenburg und Obernhof, der Koblenzer-Rhein und unser Vereinsgewässer. 
Anfang Mai würden damit die Flachwasserzonen einer Schwedischen Seenplatte befischt und im September das gleiche noch einmal, nur etwas tiefer. 
Eigentlich alles dabei, vom kleinen Fluss und Weiher, über einen größeren Strom, bis hin zum Skandinavischem Hechtgewässer. 
Wünsch allen ein dickes Petri, viel Glück und, es sind zwar noch drei Wochen, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!!!


----------



## Veit (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben für den Wobblertest. 
Meine Testgewässer wären die Saale und diverse Vereinsseen. Zielfische: im Moment vorrangig Hechte und Zander, im Sommer auch Großdöbel, Rapfen und Wels. 
gegebener Testzeitraum: 01.05. - 14.02.
Aja, da ich ja nahezu täglich angeln bin, bekämen die Wobbler auch dementsprechend oft Wasser zu gesicht und hoffentlich auch Fisch an die Drillinge.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

will auch immer noch testen :q

Einsatzgebiet Rhein in NRW auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch.


----------



## Goggo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich will auch!#h
Gewässer: Die Ems im Oberlauf, Dortmund- Ems-Kanal und Haddorfer See

Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch, Zander und, wobei gewässerbedingt stets auch mit großen Döbel zu rechnen ist.


----------



## heinz g (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo erst mal,#h
da ich viel Zeit am Wasser verbringe und auf Wobbler noch nicht
einen Fisch gefangen habe,möchte ich gerne mal die Peter 
Biedron Wobbler in unseren vereinseigenen Gewässern und in der
Ems testen.Zielfische werden sein,Hecht, Barsch,Zander.Freuen
würde ich mich,an derAktion teilnehmen zu können.MeineEr-
fahrungen mit den Peter Biedron Wobblern teile ich gerne mit Ihnen.
|wavey:
Petri Heil
Heinz-G


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bisher hat sich noch keiner der Novembergewinner bei mir gemeldet. Wollt Ihrs nicht?
marca 
Fynn_sh 
Michel_Fisherman
wulfy3
JonasH


----------



## Blink* (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich könnte kurzfristig einspringen 

und ich starte auch einen neuen versuch im dez..

Was: Hecht,Zander,Barsch
Wo: Baggersee (tiefen bis zu 16m) diverse Kanäle im Norden Niedersachsens mit guten Raubfischbestand.
Wer: Aktiver Spinnfischer  

Gruß,
blink*


----------



## capri_fischer (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
da wir jedes Jahr eine Woche intensivstes Schleppfischen auf Hecht und Barsch, bzw. auch Großsalmoniden betreiben, was 2008 in Schweden am Foxen  stattfinden wird
(Anfang Juni 2008 ), würde ich gerne mal sehen, was die Peter Biedron gegenüber meinen Favoriten eines Finnischen Herstellers ( ca.100 verschidene ) leisten können, zumal ich schon viel davon gehört habe.
Würde mich und ggf. auch andere für die Zukunft überzeugen.

Bericht im Anschluß ist ja lpgisch !

mfg capri_fischer  :vik:


----------



## rudolph (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bewerbe mich natürlich auch dafür die Wobbler zu testen.
Gefischt wird hauptsächlich im Uckersee bei Prenzlau, der einen guten Hecht-und Barschbestand hat.


Gruß Rudolph     #:


----------



## Cobi (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde gerne die Wobbler von Peter Biedron testen.
Ich bin seit mittlerweile 19 Jahre dem Angeln und zu 98% dem Spinnfischen verfallen.
Ich befische sehr regelmäßig 3 unterschiedliche Gewässertypen.

Ich habe eine Pachtstrecke an der Wupper einem kleinen Fluß mit einem großen Vorkommen an Forelle,Barsch und Döbel.

Nebenbei befische ich in Holland die Polder sowie die Maasplassen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Und als drittes regelmäßig befischtes Gewässer ist noch die Wuppertalsperre zu erwähnen.
Eine tiefe klare Talsperre die einen guten Bestand an Hecht und Barsch, sowie vereinzelt Zander aufweist.

Ich hoffe das ich in den Kreis der Tester aufgenommen werde.

Mit bestem Gruß und schonmal einem kräftigen Petri Heil für 2008.


Cobi


----------



## angelnarr (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hier meine Bewerbung.
Gewässer: Elbe, Alster, Bille ( und was der ASV-Hamburg so hergibt)
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Rapfen

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Balticstar (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

und ich bin auch wieder dabei :q

Zielfische wären dann Barsch, Hecht ,Zander und Waller
Gewässer wären Alte und Neue Oder und natürlich auch Seen, sowie Wasserstraßen (Kanal).


----------



## Ammersee-angler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

*Ich fische am Ammersee auf Hecht, Zander und Schied. Die Angelarten sind sowohl Schleppfischen als auch Spinnfischen. Der Ammesee wäre für die Tests bestens geeigent, da die Hechte dort nicht auf alles was sich bewegt beißen.*

*Noch n paar Fakten zum See*
*Fläche: 46km²*
*Länge:17KM*
*Breite:5km*
*max Tiefe:über 80m*

*Also das Beste Gewässer für Gerätetests.*


----------



## celler864 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Tag,
hiermit möchte ich mich auch für die Wobbler bewerben. Ich würden mit diesen besonderen Kunstködern im Greifswalder Bodden, Strelasund aber auch auf den Bodden auf Rügen angeln und sie auf ihre Fähigkeit bzw. Fängigkeit testen. Meine Zielfische  wird der Hecht aber auch der Barsch sein.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich bei diesem Ausschreiben gewinnen würde!

Mfg

celler864


----------



## norge 04 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten morgen,

auch ich bewerbe mich als Testperson. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren mit immer größeren Erfolg in Norwegen mit Wobblern auf Meerforelle, Dorsch, Köhler, Seelachs u.a. geschleppt.
Da wir in Kürze wieder nach Norwegen fahren, würde ich gerne die Wobbler ausprobieren und selbstverständlich einen Erfahrungsbericht fertigen
mfg
Norge 04


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bewerbe mich auch wieder:

Einsatz: 
Wann: Immer wenn es geht und es geht irgendwie immer ...

Wo: Isar, Amper: also in Fließgewässer mit unterschiedlichen Strukturen wie Tiefen und auch von sehr starker Strömung bis hin zu Stillwasserzonen 
... zur ihrer Erholung dürfen die Wobbler natürlich dann auch mal in natürlichen See und in Kiesgruben ...

Auf wen: Zielfisch ist Hecht und Zander, mal sehen ob die eine 
nun habe ich auch eine Flußstrecke mit Rapfen ...


----------



## Dorschjäger (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte mich nochmals für die Biedron-Wobbler-Testreihe anmelden.

Fische nun schon seit 48 Jahren.

Meine Hausgewässer sind:

Fränkische Rezat
Wörnitz bei Dinkelsbühl
Altmühl
Bibert
Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal

Mein Lieblingsfisch ist der Hecht.

Hoffe nun mal als Tester Glück zu haben.

Grüße an alle aus Nürnberg.

Dorschjäger #h#h#h


----------



## eiderdurchstich (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Meine Zielfische sind in der Eider der Zander und der Barsch, an der Ostseeküste Dorsch und Meerforelle.
Gerne würde ich meine Zielfische mit dem Wobbler nachstellen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Fox91 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

HI,

na dann mach ich doch auch mal mit

Also ich verbringe viel Zeit an einem ca. 20ha großen Baggersee, und werde ab 2008 auch häufig am mein zum angeln gehn. Dort hätte ich vor vom Ufer und im Baggersee auch vom  Boot die Wobbler auf Hecht, Zander, Rapfen und auch mal Barsch zu testen.

Wäre cool beim Auschreiben zu gewinnen,

Gruß Michi#h#h


----------



## Bier (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

an dann ein neuer versuch:

ich, begeisterter spinnangler würd die wobbler gern auf herz und nieren prüfen. einsatzgebiete? alle Dav-Gewässer in Berlin u. Brandenburg - bäche, flüsse, kanäle u. seen

zielfische: Zander, Hecht, Barsch

ps: würd auch die novembermodelle nehmen, wenn die besagten nun so garnicht wollen!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Verschiedene fließende und stehende Gewässer sind die Orte, wo ich mit diesen Ködern gerne mal auf Hechte, Barsche und vielleicht auch Zander, Forelle und Rapfen angeln möchte - je nachdem, welche denn drin sein werden in dem Packerl...


----------



## hecq (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde mich auch zum Test zur verfügung stellen.

Fische im Stillwasser sowie an fließstrecken sprich olper vorbecken, Bigge, Lister und an der Sieg. Zielfisch Hecht!

Bin jetzt auch gerne in der kälteren zeit noch am wasser unterwegs.


----------



## Rossi1983 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich nochmal  ...
Habe gerade meine Kunstköder um 19 Wobbler erweitert. Alle von Rapala. Da würde ich doch gerne ein Konkurrenzprodukt zum testen haben.
Gefischt wird an fließgewässer auf Forellen und Hechte, sowie am See auf Hechte und Zander.

Gruß und den anderen viel Glück und mir den Sieg ...


----------



## Sinuhe (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auf ein Neues,

auch ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen (Zander, Hecht), z.B. am Neckar oder am Lipno See...

Gruß Sinuhe


----------



## LocalPower (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Giieeev Wobbler zum testen ---> Havel und angrenzende Seen in und um Berlin/Potsdam...Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander, Hecht...


----------



## Schuppilli (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Neuer Versuch !!!
Ob die Peter Biedron Wobbler auch in Sachsen fängig sind???
Ich wäre eine Testperson - Mulde, Elster, Schladitzer See (über 200ha) und ab und an in der Ostsee. Was giebt es da noch zu überlegen. Super Feiertage und ein schönen Jahreswechsel !!!! Schuppilli


----------



## Pete86 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo,ich würde auch gerne mal ein paar wobbler testen in gewässen wie z.b. ELBE ,ALSTER und kleine seen in und um HAMBURG sowie am wochenende in BRANDENBURG ausschliesslich in seen wie z.b.STERNHAGENER SEE .BUCKOW SEE.und sämtliche DAV GEWÄSSER aber auch anfang des jahres im GREIFSWALDER BODDEN und natürlich wie soll es anders sein geht die jagt auf HECHT und STACHELRITTER

MFG PETE86

p.s.wäre schön wenn es klappt ,bin immer für was neues zu haben


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich ebenfalls bewerben.
Ich würde auf Zander,Hecht,Barsch und zwangsläufig auch auf Rapfen testen.
Am Rhein von Düsseldorf bis Emmerich und an der Maas und Maasseen in den Niederlanden.


----------



## heyno (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Also ich bewerbe mich auch um die edlen Teile.Ich fische jeden Juni in Norwegen auf Pollack, Seelachs, Dorsch und die die nicht anbeißen wollen.#q


----------



## Al-Batros (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
mein erster Beitrag und gleich was haben wollen...;-)
Ich werde am Anfang nächsten Jahres nach 17 Jahren Pause ( oder waren es 18?) meinen Wiedereinstieg ins Anglerleben vollziehen und um gleich erfolgreich zu starten, benötige ich natürlich ordentliche Köder welche ich hier gewinnen möchte... Geangelt wird an Spree und Schöps in Nordsachsen, an der Elbe in Dresden und an diverse Seen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Alex


----------



## zesch (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich fische den Wobbler gezielt auf Groß-Hecht in der Lippe (Marl / Haltern / Dorsten),
ab Mitte Mai, an der Oberfläche !

+ weiter Ruhr Barsche im Januar, von ganz unten (Wasserbahnhof)

Grüße

zesch


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich werd mein Glück auch mal wieder versuchen. 
Gewässer sind Seen und Flüsse in Niedersachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt. Zielfischen sind Hecht, Zander und Barsch.


----------



## Broiler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich will mich gern wieder bewerben. Mein Revier ist die Elbe in und um Magdeburg herum. Dort stelle ich den Hechten, Zandern, Barschen und Rapfen hauptsächlich mit der Spinnangel nach. Also ein Wobbler-Paket würde da gut zu meiner Ausrüstung passen.#h

Gruss Broiler:m


----------



## Fischer86 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fische am schönen Bodensee (und an privaten Weihern, sowie in der Donau) mit dem Boot im Gebiet Konstanz. Bin fast jeden Tag auf dem See und bevorzuge das Kunstköder angeln, sowie schleppen mit guten Wobblern. Meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Felchen. Würde die Wobbler sehr gerne testen und euch einen Bericht über die Wobbler schreiben. 
Petri Heil und gruß


----------



## LUKA$ (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ok bewerbe mich dann auch mal kurz und knapp würde die wobbler im möhnesse, am kanal, und einigen veriensgewässern testen


----------



## DerJörg (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallöchen
Gibt ein paar Wobbler zum testen am Rhein-Herne-Kanal am Rhein und Lippe! Es geht auf Hecht Zander Barsch und Rapfen!
Gruß Jörg


----------



## D.K. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin colle Preise würden mir echt weiter helfen als Spinn anfänger 
außerdem würde ich alle Köder in Seen in der Weser und Werre testen in einem See davon sind hauptsächlich Hechte kleine mittlere und große bis 1 Meter groß sind die da und natürlich haben wir einen Allroundsee dort gibt es Barsche bis (20cm) Zander bis (60cm) und hechte bis (70cm). in der Weser und werre gibt es maßen weise Hecht und auch ein paar Barsche und Zander dan haben wir in unserem verein einen Bach da gibt es maßen weise Forellen und und ein paar Saiblinge 


ASV Löhne 4ever


----------



## clinch (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich würde die Wobbler hauptsächlich in einem Gewässersystem testen, in dem überwiegend mittlere Zander (bis etwa 75cm), Barsche (häufig über 40cm) und mittlere Hechte (bis knapp über 90cm) und einige Rapfen vorkommen. Alle Fischarten leben in ausgewogenem Verhältnis nebeneinander. Die Tiefe des Gewässers übersteigt kaum die 3-Meter-Marke, also ideal zum Wobblerfischen.

Nebenher würde ich noch in dem einen oder anderen Vereinsgewässer die Wobbler testen wollen....

Würde mich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen!

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## crocodile (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hi,

fische viel an kanälen, seen und flüssen in nrw. wobbler werden ausserdem in schweden geschleppt und würden meine sammlung sicher bereichern. 
zielfisch hecht, zander, barsch ist klar.
gehe regelmässig je nach zeit angeln, nen kurzer trip zum spinnfischen so gut wie wöchentlich, öfter oder am liebsten dann auch mal täglich.
denke, die würden sicher gut getestet und natürlich gibt es dann nen fangbericht ins board

gruss mark


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

schöne Aktion ! #6
im Gegensatz zu allen anderen bewerbe ich mich mal *nicht 

*


----------



## perikles (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde mit diesen ködern nur am ammersee schleppen,ich habe in der saison 2007 57 raubfische beim schleppen erbeutet,
rapfen,hechte,zander,barsche,forelle,vielleicht auch mit diesen ködern?gruss


----------



## aal60 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

Würde mich freuen diese Wobbler auf Raubfisch anzusetzen.
Fische neuerdings mit Multi ABU4601 mit Sänger Ultra TEC Trgger 2,70m 30-80g WG. Einsatzgebiet wäre die Lippe oberhalb Hamm und der Dattel-Hamm-Kanal.

Die Wobbler sehen gut aus, bin auf die Laufeigenschaften und Fängigkeit gespannt.

Gruss
UWE  #h


----------



## ulliulli (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo !!!
Ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne mal antesten.
Testgewässer bei mir wären die Ruhr und der Baldeneysee in Essen.
Hauptzielfische wären vom Ufer und auch vom Boot aus Wels und Hecht.

Für 2008 wünsche ich Allen ein fettes Petrie!!!!!
Ulli


----------



## marca (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bewerbe mich jetzt auch mal nicht!

Habe ich doch  die November-Wobbler als Tester gewonnen!!
Nur sind die leider noch nicht angekommen?!!
Vielleicht bin ich Döspaddel aber auch selber schuld,habe ich mich doch viieel zu spät gemeldet.
Nun rennt mir natürlich ein wenig die "Testzeit" weg.
Schonzeit ist halt auch mal irgendwann.


----------



## welsman (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wer hat sie denn nu gewonnen=?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dezember: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So, nun mal ich wieder.
Morgen wird voraussichtlich das neue Magazin an den Start gehen, damit ist die Dezemberauslosung gelaufen. Die Gewinner:
höcht
mauser
Buko74
heinz g
Bier

Da sich bei der Novemberauslosung nicht alle Gewinner gemeldet hatten, gehen die Novemberwobbler erst mit den Dezemberwobblern raus (@ marca )


----------

